# Wanted: Chainset



## just jim (2 Oct 2009)

I have this fixed/single speed project on the go and I a chain set to convert. Anything going? Crank arms only would be fine - 170mm...


----------



## chris667 (2 Oct 2009)

How much were you looking to spend? I have one exotic option, and several less so.


----------



## just jim (2 Oct 2009)

I don't want to spend much on it...as long as it does the job.


----------



## chris667 (2 Oct 2009)

Exage, £9 posted. The one that was on my old Galaxy. A bit of heel rub, but nice. The cinderella of groupsets, very underrated.

http://s290.photobucket.com/albums/ll244/chris_too_cool_for_school/?action=view&current=DSCN0242.jpg

Failing that, I have a Campag Pista 144bcd, or a cottered thing if you're particularly brave!


----------



## just jim (2 Oct 2009)

Hmmm - like the Exage - that would do the job. Don't know much about this BCD stuff - if I want to swap chainrings around what do I go for?


----------



## chris667 (2 Oct 2009)

They would be 110BCD 5arm. Same as a compact double.

I could chuck in a reasonable but not SS specific chainring with it, but you'll need to find bolts.


----------



## chris667 (2 Oct 2009)

Or get some from a hardware shop.


----------



## just jim (2 Oct 2009)

O.K Chris I'll give it a whirl. p.m me with payment info.


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (3 Oct 2009)

just jim said:


> Hmmm - like the Exage - that would do the job. Don't know much about this BCD stuff - if I want to swap chainrings around what do I go for?







This may help 'PCD' = 'Pitch Circle Diameter', some recognise this as also being called 'BCD', Bolt Circle Diameter, to help clarify what size you need we have also listed the bolt spacing, as this is easier to measure; being the distance from centre to centre of adjacent bolt holes and it is indeed why we have made a diagram to clarify

Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## just jim (3 Oct 2009)

That's helpful - thanks Paul.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (3 Oct 2009)

If you're still stuck for any reason, I have about four spare chainsets and some rings. I'll chuck in a pair of SPD pedals too, if you like.


----------



## just jim (4 Oct 2009)

Thankyou!


----------



## Gooseboy (4 Oct 2009)

*Chainset*

Chris667,

if you dont sell the exage , i will have it

I am building a singlespeed at the mo and need a chainset

Thanks


----------



## PpPete (5 Oct 2009)

*Right hand crank 5 arm triple 130/74 mm, Sq. taper*

Like a complete idiot I managed to strip the thread on the right hand crank of a perfectly good chainset. And therefore ruined the "spider" completely in removing it.

So I'm hoping someone has a spare kicking around. 170 mm long. Black preferred.
(or other length/colour if your have the left hand one too)

Alternatively if any one wants 
black Shimano left hand crank, 
52/42/32 black rings with plenty of life left, 
all the chain ring bolts for above. 
..... please PM me


----------



## Rhythm Thief (5 Oct 2009)

porkypete said:


> Like a complete idiot I managed to strip the thread on the right hand crank of a perfectly good chainset. And therefore ruined the "spider" completely in removing it.
> 
> So I'm hoping someone has a spare kicking around. 170 mm long. Black preferred.
> (or other length/colour if your have the left hand one too)
> ...



You have PM


----------

